

How important is 24/7 support when you startup? - skrish
http://blog.chargebee.com/247-support-startup/

======
sureshsambandam
The answer is depends. If you are targeting global market and your product is
rough on the edges you might want to consider it. We did that for our
KiSSFLOW.com

